# Semesterticket



## Super7 (8. September 2003)

So bin jetzt auch Student und habe dadurch ja auch das Semesterticket. Wer studiert noch in Darmstadt und/oder weis welche Bahnen/Busse ich mit dem Semesterticket fahren darf.


----------



## eXXar (9. September 2003)

Sers Super7,

also ich fang dieses Semester auch in Darmstadt an, daher bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher obs stimmt, aber soviel ich weiß können wir mim Semesterticket in ganz Hessen soviel Bus/Bahn usw. fahren wie wir Lust haben  Aber ist halt wie gesagt auf Hessen beschränkt, was für mich als Aschaffenburger bedeutet, dass ich die Zugstrecke bis Babenhausen noch selber zahlen muss  .

cu
eXXar

P.S. Was studierst du? Vielleicht sieht man sich in Darmstadt ja mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super7 (10. September 2003)

Ich studiere Eletrotechnik an der FH in Darmstadt.


----------



## erschtel (10. September 2003)

ihr könnt im ganzen rmv bereich fahren .. hab en freund der studiert maschinenbau in DA auf der Fh


----------



## Hugo (16. September 2003)

bin maschbauer in darmstadt....hhmmm...also ihr könnt im rmv-ereich fahrn, wo das genau is erfahrt ihr bei www.rmv.de
da gibts schienennetzpläne usw...in damrstadt darfste bis auf taxi alles damit fahrn

@exxar was machsten?
könnt ja ma n ibc-treffen in DA veranstalten.....


----------



## Super7 (16. September 2003)

Also für ne Runde biken in Darmstadt wäre ich auch zu haben. Fahhrad in die Bahn und ich bin in ner guten halben Stunde da. Und der Odenwald ist ja auch gleich hinten dran.


----------



## Hugo (18. September 2003)

ja wo komemn die darmstädter studenten denn her?

die wenigsten wohnen ja direkt in DA, weil da ne wohnung zu bekommen, gerade bei studienbeginn is schwerer wie n sechser im lotto zu reissenwenns nördlcih von Da wär, könnt man ma n abstecher in den spessart machen....


----------



## Super7 (18. September 2003)

Also ich und mein Kumpel, beide FH-Studenten , kommen aus Dietzenbach. Ist nördlich von DA, hinter Messel und Ober-Roden, ca. 15 Km bis zur Stadtgrenze. Wohnst du genau in Darmstadt, oder in einem Vorort?


----------



## Hugo (19. September 2003)

ich wohn in aburg...dietzenbach kenn ich...wenn ihr aus dietzenbach kommt wieso fahrt ihr dann kein rotwild?!


----------



## eXXar (19. September 2003)

Noch ein A'burger an der TUD. Mach Sachen, da bin ich ja garnix einzigartiges mehr  . Ich fahr mim Zug nach Darmstadt, aber fang erst an zu studieren, weiß also noch nicht wie gut das mim Zug geht. Dietzenbach sagt mir auch was, auch wenn ich wohl ne Karte bräuchte um hinzukommen 

cu
eXXar


----------



## Hugo (20. September 2003)

@exxar
wo hasten abi gemacht...maria warth?

egal...du brauchst von aschaffenburg aus n ticket nach babanehausen, das musst du lösen, den rest kannste mim sem. ticket machen....der zug geht ca um halb7 glaub ich...der is dann 20 nach 7 in darmstadt...gibt ncoh ein später aber da biste erst 7:55 in DA und dann schaffstes nciht mehr pünktlich

ach und aussteigen kannste schon darmstadt nord und dan mit der S-bahn zum willi brandt bplatz...keine angst, machen viele so...denen einfach hinterher....sparste gute 10min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXXar (20. September 2003)

@Hugo
Hab mein Abi aufm Dessauer gemacht. Maria Warth wäre auch etwas seltsam als männliches Wesen  

Danke für die Tips fürs Bahnfahren. Werd ich hoffentlich hinbekommen 

cu
eXXar


----------



## Hugo (20. September 2003)

ja okay...wusst ich ja net...maria warth war nur grad das einzige was mir eingefallen is...wär ncoh das hans seidel in hösbach unds SGA in alzenau...oder eben hanau oder dieburg...naja vom dessauer müsstsch auch noch n paar leut kenne...aschebersch is schon n kleines kaff...


----------



## Maddin (25. September 2003)

Hi Leude,

bin Maschbauer an der FH. Letztes Semester vor BPS und Dipl. 
Hab auch mal im Studentendorf gewohnt.
Ab dem Böllenfalltor kann man gut biken.
Hat da n Haufen SingleTrails.
Wohne jetzt wieder daheim bei Mami ;-) aber in eignener Wohnung in Bensheim.
Pendle halt mit Zug oder Mopped   nach DA.

Cya Maddin


----------



## marc077 (10. Oktober 2003)

Es geht doch nichts ueber ein 10 qm Zimmer im der dreckigsten Studentenabsteige Darmstadt´s: ES LEBE DER KARLSHOF!!!
Gruss, Marc


----------



## Hugo (18. Oktober 2003)

am montag gehts ja wieder los in der uni....

vielleicht könnt man ja ma n treffen arrangiern.

udn an die erstsemester....lasst euch nicht verückt machen


----------



## Maddin (19. Oktober 2003)

tjo,

als FH-ler bin ich schon nen Monat am schaffe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super7 (19. Oktober 2003)

Hier gibts ja anscheinend so an die 10 Darmstädter Studenten, da müsst sich doch echt mal ein Treffen arrangieren lassen. Und wenns erst nächstes Frühjahr ist, im moment friert man sich ja alles ab.


----------



## Hugo (20. Oktober 2003)

na wie war denn der erste tag heut....

hab fast n schreck bekommen als ich gesehn hab wer inzw. alles in der fachschaft is...naja die streber halt, aber gleich ma gut angeschi****...markert hat in der ersten woche 6 stunden TM angesetzt und davon bekommt die geile fachschaft nich so viel mit....find ich cool 

den zweiten schreck gabs als eben dieser markert uns erzählt hat dass der fachbereich 16(also maschinenbau) dieses jahr über 600 erstsemester hat....das is n zuwachs von 40% únd das is ja ma alles andere als wenig, oder?
und vor 10 jahrn glaubte man den deutschen maschinenbau tot 

man muss das treffen ja nicht mim bike arrangiern....mittags in der mensa isses für die meisten wohl leichter


----------



## marc077 (20. Oktober 2003)

geh naechstes oder uebernaechstes semester mal ins audimax und dann versuch nochmal auf 600 zu kommen.
wie hoch war ist eigentlich diesmal der frauenanteil?
schade ist ja, dass die meist besser bis gut aussehenden verschwinden und sonstwas studieren, waehrend die "mannsweiber" bleiben.
bei mir waren´s damals insgesamt ca 400. jetzt noch ca. 250, davon noch ca. 15 "frauen", wobei davon wieder der grossteil wi-mb sind.
am mittwoch mal schauen, was abends auf der audimaxparty rumlaeuft.


----------



## Super7 (20. Oktober 2003)

Ein Kumpel von mir gehört zu den Erstsemesterstudent im Maschbau. Sag mal hugo dieser Markert, studiert der Maschbau?
Ich kenn einen aus Dietzenbach der Elektrotechnik studiert, wird der aber nicht sein oder?
Bin vielleicht auch am Mittwoch im Audimax, bin zwar FHler aber egal  ,muss ja keiner wissen.
Aber ob man sich da zufällig trifft bezweifle ich mal. Wer ne Idee hat soll sich mal melden


----------



## Maddin (20. Oktober 2003)

uiuiuiuiuiuui  600 Erstsemester. Waaaaahnsinn.
Als ich auf der TU ma MB angefangen habe waren es 130.

Scheint so als wäre jetzt mal Maschinenbau drann als IN-Studium 
Aber da ich nächstes Jahr feddisch werde werde ich von dem Run wohl nicht mehr soviel mitbekommen (Praxissemester und Dilpomarbeit stehen noch aus).

Aber an alle die das ganze noch vor sich haben: Viel Spaß  

Cya Maddin


----------



## Grinsekater (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marc077 _
> *Es geht doch nichts ueber ein 10 qm Zimmer im der dreckigsten Studentenabsteige Darmstadt´s: ES LEBE DER KARLSHOF!!!
> Gruss, Marc *



Hey!
Da wohn ich vermutlich auch bald! Ist ja immerhin das günstigste was man kriegen kann... und es ist grad mal 10min Fußweg zur Mathildenhöhe (wo ich studieren tu  ).

Wie wärs die Woche mal Mittags alle Darmstädter Studenten-Biker treffen sich in der Mensa Stadtmitte. Ich futter da immer. 

Und wenns nochmal trocken wird dann rocken wir Frankenstein!

Grüße
Jens

PS: Ich mach einfach mal meinen Avatar auf meinen Rucksack drauf. Dann wird man sich schon finden. Ich bin zirka 190cm groß, kurze Haare (mit Resten von nem Iro) und hab meißt ne rote Snowboardjacke und nen roten Rucksack angelegt.


----------



## Grinsekater (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marc077 _
> *
> wie hoch war ist eigentlich diesmal der frauenanteil?
> schade ist ja, dass die meist besser bis gut aussehenden verschwinden und sonstwas studieren, waehrend die "mannsweiber" bleiben.
> ...



Ihr studiert die falschen Sachen... . Bei mir im Kurs sinds 28 Frauen und 7 Männer...


----------



## eXXar (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grinsekater _
> *
> 
> Ihr studiert die falschen Sachen... . Bei mir im Kurs sinds 28 Frauen und 7 Männer...
> ...




Wenn du jetzt noch sagst, dass die meisten davon gut aussehen muss ich wohl nachm ersten Tag mein Fach schon wechseln   

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt einer von 240 ETiT Studenten, der es heute bei den Tutoren wie im Kindergarten vorkam   . Aber das Essen in der Mensa war besser als ich gedacht hätte. ( lecker Pasta  )

Werde morgen beim Futtern mal nach grinsenden Katzen ausschau halten.

cu
eXXar


----------



## Grinsekater (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eXXar _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ich find da nen großteil schon ziemlich nice...


----------



## ocp (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grinsekater _
> *
> 
> Hey!
> ...



karlshof...da wohn ich auch noch fürn paar monate... meld dich mal wenn du da einziehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (21. Oktober 2003)

keine ahnung wo der markert her kommt...ich weiss nur dass er unser TM-professor is...also mit studiern liegt man bissi falsch....hatte im ersten jahr den hauger....war meiner meinung nach um einiges besser aber was solls
markert hat sihc gestern wieder ein geleistet
haben TM ja grösstenteils mit den bauing. zusammen...nach weihnachten machen die dann aber n anderes thema...er meinte das wir ne bestimmte aufgabe erst rechenen können wenn wir die bauing. "abgekoppelt" haben...die hätten dann andere sachen zu tun....mehr so beton schippen und so  

@maadin
wan hasten du angefangen, und wielang hasten bis jetz gebraucht oder wirst du gebraucht haben bis zum diplom? schwerpunkt?

ich mach im 5 n praxissemester und seh zu dass falls ich was übrig haben sollte dass im 5 dann noch schreib

kann man im ss eigentlich das hauptstudium anfangen oder is das eher schelcht?
is halt ******** dass man letztlich n ganzes semester praktikum machen muss, haben jetz im ws nie mehr als 14 tage frei am stück(also nächstes frühjahr)....find da ma n praktikumsplatz  also gehts ins ausland

@ marc...in welchem semester bisten du jetz? wenn du noch in der stadtmitte rumhängst kannste doch so viel weiter nich sein wie ich, oder bist du schon an de lichtwiese?

weiss net ob ich morgen auf die party gehn soll....irgendwie is da dann eh wieder nix los....lohnt ishc irgendwie nich

frauenanteil weiss ich nich genau, sollen aber zwo mädels dabei sein die gut aussehn.....bei uns is leider nix wirklich brauchbares dabei....traurig aber war

würd gern wissen ob mb inzw. deutschlandweit wieder in wird oder nur an den hochburgen(DA, achen, karlsruhe)


----------



## marc077 (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *keine ahnung wo der markert her kommt...
> @maadin
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugo (22. Oktober 2003)

als cad-tutor hatt ich den bärtram...oder so ähnl.

warn glaub ich gruppe 15 oder 16

ne ich fid praktikum eigentlich geil und mach auch so viele wie möglich...muss das nur ma mit der bundeswehr etc. abklärn wegen urlaubssemester....ma guggen ob mir jemand an der uni da weiterhelfen kann.


ma ganz ehrlich...wie oft hat man denn als maschinenbautechniker die möglichkeit für 4 monate kostenlos und buisness-class nach Südafrika zu fliegen?

dann im siebten oder 9. will ich nach neusseland....blos kein schnee mehr sehn.

im 5.? was fürn schwerpunkt legsten dir? und weisst du zufälig man das hauptstudium im SS anfangen kann?


----------



## defender78 (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen.

Habe auch in DA Maschinenbau studiert (FH). Bin im Juli fertig geworden.  Das Semesterticket ist schon eine feine Sache.

Wenn Ihr Lust habt können wir uns ja z.B. mal am Frankenstein treffen. Fahre Freeride + Touren. (Bin halt auf einer Tour mit meinem 18,5 kg Bike nicht ganz so schnell  .

Greetings


Stefan


----------



## Grinsekater (26. Oktober 2003)

@ all

und wer von den ganzen DA-studenten ist eher von der DH-fraktion (so wie ich  ) ?


----------



## TobiF (22. November 2003)

Hi Jungs! 
Ich bin erstsemester Wi-MB und wohne jetzt auch in DA. Um mich über den winter ein wenig fit zu halten würde ich ganz gerne auch mal biken gehen, aber ohne die geringste ortskenntnis ist sowas ja eher mühsam! Ich kann vorzugsweise Montags ind mittwoch Nachmitags! 
Auch fahrten in der dunkelheit sind OK.
Meldet euch mal.
Bis dann Tobi

p.s. Ich fahre eher sportlich!


----------

